# Funny Fish Photos!



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

At the suggestion of Vancitycam I'm making this thread of funny fish photos. I'll post all of the pics from the Photo Caption Contest as well as a couple other ones I've come across. I hope that other people will post photos that they found amusing too ...nothing like some fish humour to bring a smile to your face when you're feeling a little low . If this thread is popular I'll turn it into a sticky.









(created by Diztrbd1)









(created by Diztrbd1)









(created by Pamela)









(created by Momobobo)









(created by Diztrbd1)









(created by Pamela)









(created by Diztrbd1)









(created by Kimrocks)









(created by beastmode604)









(created by TomC)


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

(created by grizadams_7mm)









(created by bigfry)









(created by 2wheelsx2)









(created by Adz1)









(created by SeaHorse_Fanatic)









(created by Keri)









(created by Smiladon)









(created by AWW)









(created by JTang)









(created by mikebike)


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

(created by Nicole)









(created by Kcairns)









(created by Shift)









(created by PhillyB)

A few good ones I found on Pinterest:


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

This one is for us non-salties:



















Please ad any funny fish photos that come across!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Some of these are pretty funny. How about a hippo dental courtesy of my bnp. 
View attachment 49130

View attachment 49138

A different angle not techie enough to insert captions or witty either.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol that's awesome! Thanks for the post.


----------

